# So how's your music career?



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so excited to study in a conservatory, I just need to wait for one more year. I'm wondering what will be my career, a teacher, probably a musician, etc. And also can I support my future family with a music related job?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't see why not. 
I know someone who's parents are both professional musicians and they live in one of the most expensive upper class suburbs in this city!


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

I've made $40 in the three years I've been a musician.
So, great!


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was studying music, and then I somehow ended up being a financial advisor. Good luck!


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

hello, you made me laugh haha!!


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

maestro57 said:


> I was studying music, and then I somehow ended up being a financial advisor. Good luck!


most of the stories I heard who studied music ended up taking non-related jobs


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Between the huge potential for homelessness and the thanklessness of most paid work I do, it's probably not the healthiest occupation, but then I didn't go to school for it and apparently missed out on the huge range of contacts that sort of thing provides. I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Even if you do end up in a different line of work in order to pay the bills, I don't think you'll ever regret having the joy of music in your life and knowing you pursued it to the best of your ability. Envy!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> I'm so excited to study in a conservatory, I just need to wait for one more year. I'm wondering what will be my career, a teacher, probably a musician, etc. And also can I support my future family with a music related job?


YES YOU CAN but it is not going to be easy though.


----------

